# Wacker Tamper (WON'T START OR RUN)



## TownWrench

*AFTER 3 PULLS GAS COMES OUT OF MUFFLER BUT SPARK PLUG IS DRY.I TRYED A SNIFF OF CARB SPRAY, AND NOT EVEN A POP.I CLEANED CARB,INTALLED A KIT,NEW PLUG, EXHAUST IS NOT PLUGGED,GOOD SPARK,NEW FUEL AND FUEL CAP. ANY IDEAS APPRECIATED
TOWNWRENCH:wave:*


----------



## LowRider

is this a 4 cycle or 2 cycle?


----------



## TownWrench

*Tamper Wont Start Or Run*

2 Cycle


----------



## LowRider

throttle needs to be all the way open. it opens the gas line. Make sure the choke is on. may take several pulls. the gas line has a long way to go. If that dosen't work sounds like a carb problem. if you have never cleaned it or its been awhile since the last start, clean the inlet screen in carb. they get clogged pretty easy. just be carefull not to damage the gaskets or just replace them why your at it. If not that then probably a clogged gas line or oil line since its two seperate lines right? been awhile since i worked on one. You have a seperate gas tank and oil tank right? it mixes its self right?

PS: make sure you use 2 cycle oil not regular motor oil


----------



## rotti1968

certified wacker mechanic here.... what mod rammer is this? you could have a few things going on here, you say you have spark? is it strong or weak ? hows the compression?that engine the wm 80 needs 120 to 140 psi compression to run,also if this is the oil injected unit the sparkplug needs to be a champ rl95yc to burn correctly and no matter what the plug must be a resistor type spark plug or you will wipe out the coil.you could have leaking crank seals... i find it odd you have fuel coming out of the exhaust but the spark plug is dry. does this have the tillotson carburetor? if so and depending on the mod of the unit there is now an upgrade to change over to a walbro carb with a primmer bulb . doing this upgrade makes it so this engine starts on or around the third pull of the recoil starter


----------



## LowRider

rotti1968 said:


> certified wacker mechanic here.... what mod rammer is this? you could have a few things going on here, you say you have spark? is it strong or weak ? hows the compression?that engine the wm 80 needs 120 to 140 psi compression to run,also if this is the oil injected unit the sparkplug needs to be a champ rl95yc to burn correctly and no matter what the plug must be a resistor type spark plug or you will wipe out the coil.you could have leaking crank seals... i find it odd you have fuel coming out of the exhaust but the spark plug is dry. does this have the tillotson carburetor? if so and depending on the mod of the unit there is now an upgrade to change over to a walbro carb with a primmer bulb . doing this upgrade makes it so this engine starts on or around the third pull of the recoil starter



funny how the techs at wacker fail to mention that upgrade after you talk to them. guess i will be calling them this week about it and see if it will work on ours at work. hate pulling that thing 5-8 times maybe more.


----------



## rotti1968

that upgrade covers a lot of the rammers. it makes such a huge difference changing over to the walbro.most of the time now when you look up the carb it converts over to the new #.


----------



## Homer D Poe

Hate to piggyback on post but have a BS60-2i, How do I determine if it is a crankcase leak, got spark, got oil, got gas. Compression basically ziltch to 30 psi.


----------



## rotti1968

that sounds more then a crank case leak. Have you pulled the exhaust to have a look at the piston and jug? If there is no scoring to the piston, you would need to do a vacuum and pressure test of the engine to find your issue. I would think that your going to find the piston and jug wiped though. Compression is the rings sealing against the cylinder walls and the crank seals really would have no effect on your compression reading. That engine is very much worth rebuilding. A new short block runs near 900.00. I believe the piston and jug are in the 250.00 to 300.00 range .

Go to this link plug in your serial number and it will bring you to the exact mod and rev of your unit. There you can open a service manual for the engine and the unit. Plus get the parts breakdown for that unit .
http://products.wackerneuson.com/SpareParts28/wacker.jsp?command=machinesearch


----------

